# looking for the Belgium owner



## alane (May 14, 2008)

*looking for the Belgium owner*

There is a Belgium owner on this forum I would like to get in touch with. I eval. a dog that they told me was a LH yesterday but may be a Belgium. If anyone knows who this person is could you pm me and let me know


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

*Re: looking for the Belgium owner*

If the person on this board doesn't show up soon enough, slip on over to SitStay.com They began as a belgian board and are still heavily belgian.


----------



## alane (May 14, 2008)

*Re: looking for the Belgium owner*

Thank you!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: looking for the Belgium owner*

Can you post a photo?


----------

